# Canadian Forces Joint Operations Group (CFJOG)



## Yard Ape (14 Jul 2004)

*CANADIAN FORCES JOINT OPERATIONS GROUP (CFJOG)*

On December 1, 1997, the Armed Forces Council approved a working group's recommendations concerning the creation of a Joint Headquarters for the Canadian Forces (CF) to generate a deployable operational-level joint command and control capability for CF contingency operations. This capability would enable the CF to meet domestic and international commitments up to and including mid-intensity war fighting operations. 

The project led to the creation of a new CF formation in June 2000 when the 1st Canadian Division Headquarters was stood down and in its place arose the Canadian Forces Joint Operations Group (CF JOG). 

The CFJOG's mission is to, on order, provide a deployable operational level command and control capability for CF operations, up to and including mid-intensity operations. 

The formation is currently composed of the Canadian Forces Joint Headquarters (CFJHQ), the Canadian Forces Joint Support Group (CFJSG), and the Canadian Forces Joint Signals Regiment (CFJSR). 

*Canadian Forces Joint Headquarters (CF JHQ) * 

The Joint Headquarters can prepare and command and control joint forces during domestic and international operations. 

While only certain positions are permanently filled to reduce personnel, operations and maintenance costs, a core staff of about 130 personnel from all three environments of the CF (Navy, Army, Air Force) form a core joint operational level expertise. 

Its focus, and ultimately most demanding task, is to form the nucleus of a Joint Task Force Headquarters to command and control a Main Contingency Force. To that end, the Advance Joint Task Force Headquarters, based on the Theatre Activation Team, will come principally from the core staff. 

As well, within 48 hours notice, the JOG HQ can direct and control a JTF HQ and the Disaster Assistance Response Team (DART) HQ in support of international humanitarian assistance and disaster relief activities anywhere in the world

Primary augmentees have also been identified from throughout the CF for their specific skill sets to expand the core staff. This allows the Headquarters to meet increased operational requirements and function on a 24-hour, seven-day basis in a Joint Task Force Vanguard role. 

*The Canadian Forces Joint Support Group (CF JSG)*

Following a 1999 review of Canadian Forces deployment capabilities, a need for a military organization that could provide support to Canadian Forces deploying on joint operations was identified. Previous missions relied upon ad hoc organizations, with little or no retention of expertise or lessons learned. This resulted into the formation of the Canadian Forces Joint Support Group (CFJSG), which was stood up in June 2003. This new formation will increase accountability and has already demonstrated its utility by participating in the theatre activation and deployment for OP ATHENA in Afghanistan. 

The CFJSG will be a rapidly deployable formation, providing and arranging operational level support to CF international and domestic operations. At end-state, the CFJSG will provide multiple support options, both military and commercially contracted. It will establish a core of expertise, trained and tested in all support functions. It will be incorporated into the CF JOG's operational planning and execution of CF operations, at home and abroad. 

The CFJSG is currently comprised of the Joint Support Group Headquarters (JSG HQ), in Kingston, Ont., and 1 Engineer Support Unit (1 ESU) in Moncton, N.B. The JSG HQ's mission is to provide a command and control capability for the CFJSG and its assigned units in order to provide support to deployed domestic and international operations in multiple areas of responsibility. 1 ESU's mission is to provide or arrange the full range of military engineering general support to contingency operations and to provide military engineering close support to CFJSG units. For at least the interim, the JSG HQ will deploy with the Joint Headquarters as it currently relies upon the Joint Signals Regiment for communications and integral support. It is currently the intent to further regroup 3 Canadian Support Group (3 CSG) and 4 Canadian Forces Movement Control Unit (4 CFMCU) under the CFJSG. The full end-state is still under review. 

Expeditionary force operations usually create a need for significant deployable operational level support forces because the force is deployed far from national infrastructure and often operates in austere areas where local support is limited or non-existent. The CFJSG will be able to provide operational-level support to Canadian Forces employed in campaigns and major actions within an area of operation once it is fully equipped and manned. At this time, neither the JSG HQ nor 1 ESU is fully manned or equipped to perform all the roles envisioned for them. However, both units have a core of highly trained, experienced military members.

The CFJSG will also be able to engage in co-operative support related actions with Alliance or coalition partners, as well as the host nation, freeing tactical units to conduct military operations. It will bridge the strategic and operational levels to ensure support is provided to deployed Joint Task Forces. 

The CFJSG will also have the capability to raise a Joint Task Force Support Group (JTFSG) that would deploy into a theatre and provide support for the reception and initial   employment phase of a new mission. The operational level JTFSG will serve as the in-theatre link between national support provided from Canada and some close and integral support to tactical units in the field. It will then re-deploy to Canada when it is replaced   by the support element for the first rotation. The creation of the CFJSG will provide the   CF the necessary time required to source, train and prepare other forces for rotations.   

The CFJSG and its integral units are part of the CFJOG.

*Canadian Forces Joint Signals Regiment (CFJSR)*

The Joint Headquarters project resulted in the amalgamation of two disparate signals units - the 1st Canadian Division Headquarters and Signal Regiment, which provided communication support to the Division Headquarters, and 79 Communication Regiment, which provided strategic communications support to Canadian Forces operations around the world. 

Today the CFJSR, utilising state-of-the-art communications technology, provides close signals support to the Canadian Forces Joint Headquarters (CFJHQ) and general signals support to Canadian Forces (CF) operations. It is capable of supporting a deployed headquarters, up to and including a Main Contingency Force Headquarters, on operations by providing strategic communications reach back to National Defence Headquarters as well as in-theatre communications to subordinate components. In addition, it: 

"¢ provides rapid, field-deployable National Command and Control Information Systems (NCCIS) support to any Canadian Forces operation around the world. This includes establishing and maintaining secure and non-secure radio, telephone and satellite communication networks in addition to installing and upgrading computer systems and software applications; 

"¢ provides telecommunications network design, installation and maintenance, including fibre optic communications networks, to Canadian Forces installations in Canada and around the world; 

"¢ provides signals support to the Disaster Assistance Response Team and the Theatre Activation Team; 

"¢ conducts all NCCIS training for the Canadian Forces; and 

"¢ provides logistics and personnel services support to the Joint Headquarters.


----------



## Mountie (21 Nov 2004)

What do you think of breaking up the CFJOG and creating three smaller versions?   This is what I proposed in another post on the structure of the CF.   I would like to see three small versions of a USMC MEB.   I would call them Canadian Joint Task Forces.   Each CJTF would need a HQ similar, but smaller, to the CFJHQ & CFJSR.   I would have a Major-General in command of each.   This would provide a full headquarters whenever the CF was tasked to lead a UN/NATO operations, such as in Afganistan (although we needed a LGen in that operation).   I would have a headquarters about half as big again as a brigade group headquarters, and a Command Support Group to support the HQ.   The Command Support Group would have a composite signal squadron, a military intelligence company and a Reserve Force military police company.   

This would allow for better operational readiness.  This would mean a Joint Headquarters, a CMBG (Medium), an Air Expeditionary Wing (24 CF-18 Hornets in two squadrons, a squadron of 10 CC-130J Hercules and a TacHel squadron) and a Total Force Joint Support Group would train to operate together under a permanent headquarters. Similar in size and capability to a USMC Marine Expeditionary Brigade.  An entire Joint Task Force could spend 1 year as the Standby High-Readiness Force, 1 year on deployments and 1 year training and rebuilding after its deployment year.  



You will notice the only additional resources required are 12 CF-18 Hornets for a total of 72 instead of the present 60.   The CMBGs would be converted to medium brigades fully equipped with the LAV-III family of vehicles.   All three infantry battalions would be medium battalions organized as light infantry mounted in Canadianized Stryker LAV-IIIs (no turrets, just improved Protected Weapons Systems with 12.7mm HGM or 40mm GMG) and capable of operating as traditional light infantry when required (like USMC infantry).   The Air Expeditionary Wings would be formed by mixing the elements of 3 and 4 (Fighter) Wings, 8 (Transport) Wing and 1 (TacHel) Wing.


----------



## bluehaven (17 Feb 2005)

I like the way you think. With the budget coming out next week and Hillier at CDS it may just go that way. We are currently training in an expeditionary role <441 tfs>. I see only one problem with the division of assets. We have NORAD commitments which are separate from NATO Tours and Exercises. I would love to see  the evolution into combined elements, but don't personally think it is physically possible with the number of A/C we currently have..


----------

